# اندلعت منذ دقائق عقب صلاة التراويح بمسجد النور بالعباسية مظاهرات تطالب الكنيسة بإعادة كاميليا



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2010)

البشاير : صموئيل العشاي

اندلعت منذ دقائق عقب صلاة التراويح بمسجد النور بالعباسية مظاهرات تطالب الكنيسة بإعادة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس التي اعتنقت الاسلام ...

احتشد العشرات من المسلمين وحركة 6 أبريل يتزعمهم شيوخ من قناة الناس الفضائية على سلالم مسجد النور ورددوا هتافات معادية ضد الكنيسة ووزير الداخلية ..والبابا شنودة منها :

اشهد .. اشهد .. يازمان 
خطفوا كاميليا في رمضان ....

عيب .. عيب .. ياوزير الداخلية ..
عيب تخطفوا ولية ...

ياوزير الداخلية انت في محنة 
اقرا سورة الممتحنة ...

يا شنودة يا ** 
ليه بتخطف النسوان

خطفوا كاميليا سبوا الدين
قتلوا وفاء قسطنطين

يا كنيسة ياكنيسة 
انت خسيسة ...خسيسة

http://www.elbashayer.com/news-110417.html



منقول

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

*خببببببر يحزن أوى ..
ربنا موجود *​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2010)

*ما هما بيشوفو ان الحكومه ما بتتحرك ولا بتعمل معهم اي شي*

*ولما بتاخد اي موقف بتاخد المسحيين مع المسلمين واحيانا باعداد مضاعفه*

*فاكيد هيعملو ويقولو كلام اكتر من كده بكتيرررر*


*شكرا اخي على الخبر وربنا يستر*
​


----------



## MATTEW (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مش لاقين حاجه يعمولها 

و مش لاقين اي طريقه ينفزم بيها تعاليم كتابهم 

ربنا يهديهم و يحفظنا و يحفظ ولاده 
*


----------



## fakhry2010 (29 أغسطس 2010)

* هل يوجد لا البلطجيه دول دلليل انها اسلمت فيديو مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل يعقل ان اى واحده مسيحيه يخطفوها حالا تبقى اختهم وعايزنها  يا بلطجيه اخرت مايفيض بينا هندوسكم ب ................,,,.؟؟؟؟؟

اسلوب همج بلطجيه متخلفين  بصراحه الواحد قرف منهم بجد فوق يا قبطى من هؤلاء الرعاع



ربنا موجود قادر ان يهلكم كما هلك فرعون وجنوده *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يهديهم وينور عقلهم
لكن عندي سؤال للأمن والحكومه
هو مش الشعارات اللي قالوها ع الكنيسه والبابا
تعتبر سب وقذف برضه ويستاهلوا يتحاكموا عليها
ولا لو غلطوا في النظام الحاكم ومبارك يبقي ممنوع ويتم اعتقالهم
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## veronika (29 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يستر​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أغسطس 2010)

*يستاهلوا مش بس حرق القران ..لكن صاروخ ينسف الكعبه و يساويها بالارض.
اشرار و اتباع الشيطان بحق..الله ينتقم منهم و من كذبهم و افتراهم.
يظهر انهم لسه مافهموش رسالة باكستان و غضب الله المعلن و المتقد عليهم ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا في جنازته
اللي بيتعمل ده مش ليه غير اسم واحد
واكيد كلنا عارفينه
ربنا مطلع وشايف وقادر يجيب حقها وحق كنيستنا والبابا
ميرسي علي الخبر يا استاذ صوت صارخ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

مش مكسوفين من نفسهم و هم بيقولوا الكلام دا ؟؟؟


----------



## man4truth (29 أغسطس 2010)

*لا نعطى لهم اى اهتمام
يجب ان نعمل على فضح الاسلام
هذا هو الطريق الصحيح
الاسلام فى انهيار فى كل مكان​*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2010)

*لقيت الفيديوهات متعلقه بالمظاهره وحبيت انقلها *



[YOUTUBE]41_wi7b1EDo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]d40d-SXF4Z0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]42_IZXhU37c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MAJI (29 أغسطس 2010)

منذ متى يهتم المسلمون بأمرأة ؟
ام انها حجة للهمجية المعهودة منهم ؟
العدوانية والدموية قد رضعوها مع حليب امهاتهم
ربنا موجود وعليه اتكالنا
ومشيئته هي التي تكون وغيرها لن تكون 
قلوبنا معكم ايها الاقباط 
والرب يحميكم


----------



## mina shehata (29 أغسطس 2010)

احنا اللى بدأنا المظاهرات و الكلام الفاضى .... انا شخصيا اليومين دول شايف الفساد فى كل مكان و ياريت نحاسب نفسنا قبل ما نحاسب غيرنا ... انا ميهمنيش هى أسلمت و لا راحت حتى ابو زعبل ... بس انا عندى سؤال هل احنا كمسيحيين محتاجين نفهم يعنى ايه مواطنة و لا خلاص كرهنا البلد باللى فيها و مش طايقين سيرتها ؟؟
بس حقيقى حاجة تحزن و ربنا يستر !!!


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 أغسطس 2010)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق وسوف تهانون على اسمى 

كل دى حاجات عارفين انها ها تحصل ربنا قادر بضربة من عنده يهدهم ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أبومصطفى قال:


> طيب هية عاوزة تدخل الأسلام تمنعوها لييييييييه لأنها شافت النووووووور



*ممكن أن تطالبوا بهذا, لكن بأدب

لكن أسوتكم الحسنة لم يعلمكم سوى السفالة والوقاحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أبومصطفى قال:


> اخي الكريم انا لم اسبك او اشتمك حتىلا تتكلم بهاذا الكلام لن ارد عليك ولن انزل لمستواك
> شكرا



*وهل لديك ما تقوله, سفالة القائمين بالمظاهرة برهان على فساد أخلاقى ناتج عن فساد عقيدتهم, أم هناك ميزان أخلاقى أخر لا علم لى بى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أبومصطفى قال:


> وهل صلاح العقيدة بتكبيد وتقييد الحريات وخطفها ووضعها في الكنيسة من قبل الشرطة بالقوة هل هاذه العقيدة هل هاذا السلام والامن هل هاذه حرة المراة


*
كم أنت منافق يا من تتكلم عن حرية العقيدة

ما حكم الإسلام يا محمدى فى تارك الإسلام

ثم هل الوساخات التى تلفظ بها هؤلاء الشيوخ بعد الصلاة تعبير ينم عن أخلاقيات قذرة أم أخلاق حميدة

ولا تنس أنهم فعلوا ذلك بعد الصلاة

ألا تستطيع الصلاة فى الإسلام أن تنظف المرء من الداخل, أم هى مجرد شعائر*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أبومصطفى قال:


> وهل تعذييييييب من يعتنق الأسلام بأبشع الطرق عندك اخلاق حميدة كامليا حسب علمي قضت معظم عمرها في الكنيسة فلم تجد الراحة وطمئنينت القلب الا في الأسلام فلماذا يتم منعها بالقوة هل هاذا الحرية عندكم



*
مين اللي قال لحضرتك انها بتتعذب
هي اتعذبت علي ايديكم لما عملتوا ليها
عمليه غسيل مخ لكي تأثروا عليها
ياريت بلاش النسخ واللزق اللي جايبه من منتديات اسلاميه
فكر عقلك وقلبك وانت تفهم كل حاجه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

georgebarakat قال:


> ولسه البابا هيولعها




*البابا هيولعها ازاي بقي
وياريت تحترم نفسك
وتكون محترم في كلامك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

يعنى شعارات وهبل عشان حاجة مش متأكدين منها

وملهاش اصلا دليل

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ للخبر​


----------

